# Taking our first trip!!



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

I am new to the forum, but I have been looking at a lot of posts the last few weeks. I have learned a great deal from the informative people that utilize this forum.
We have previously camped with a truck camper, that we outgrew. Then we looked at Pop-Ups (no way) hybrids and TT's. Luckily our local dealer (Northern New Jersey) had Outbacks in stock. We really liked the floorplan and the size (I like to keep it parked behind my house). We had it delivered and I am did some Mods that were suggested. Now we are ready to take it on it's maiden voyage this weekend. I will give feedback on how all systems check out (we stayed in it overnight in the yard but I am not counting that as a major test).

Thanks again for all the ideas and things to look out for. If only they gave backing up instructions, all my experience is with the truck camper. I guess I will be the entertainment at the campground this weekend!


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

Enjoy, we own a 21 RS and simply love it. Im sure you will have the same enjoyment as I have. With the backing up, just take it slow and with a little practice you'll get it. Congrats and enjoy your new rig.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We have the 26RS and have only had it out once. And I had to back into the RV space! Fortunately the manager there walked me through the entire process by walking beside me and telling me what to do, where to turn. It wasn't that bad. (He's better than the wife is with instructions, however. Don't tell her!!

Hope you enjoy your new rig. I know I'm looking forward to many trips in ours.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy the maiden voyage. You also have an outstanding tow vehicle / trailer set-up. Towing will surely be a pleasure, and safe for your family.

Good Luck!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats, and welcome to OUTBACKERS, and RVing!









Good to see more TITAN's on the forum. Let us know how she does.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.

We love our 21RS, I think we have about 6000 miles on it now. After a few initial bugs which have been worked out, we haven't had any trouble.

I see you're in northern NJ, so are we. Did you buy from Garick RV? That is where ours came from, good dealer and service dept. Where abouts are you headed this weekend?

Mike


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I will let you all know how the "maiden voyage" goes.

To answer Mike's question, yes I did buy from Garick. We are just staying local and going up to Sussex (Pleasant Valley). We live in Wayne. How about you? 
I notice you are a Yankee's fan, been one myself since 1961- Are there any other teams?????
Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbacker! Looking forward to hearing about the maiden voyage.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Don, it must be the fumes from that new Outback but you forgot about the Angels. Let's see world champ's for a while yet anyways.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Don,

What other teams??????









We live in Madison, not too far from you. We haven't been to Pleasant valley, let me know how it is.

Kirk,

Angels who?????







Don't they have one world championship or something like that









What was up with that rally monkey anyway???









Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeh they need the monkey again, 2 1/2 game out at this point but it ain't over yet. kirk


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Have fun. Backing up for the first couple of times may be a little trickey. But you will soon get a handle on it. I have back my 23rs into some very tight places here in Alaska. Just remember the faster you are going the more damage you will do. Just go slow....


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Guys, Welcome to Outbackers! and congratulations on your 21RS. As I sit here and read your post it describes almost identically our spring of this year. We also purchased from Garick, got the 21RS, test camped in backyard. We also have two children (girls 6&8). The 21RS has been perfect for us all year. We have been out 1 to 2 times a month since April and getting our use out of the trailer. What a great opportunity it's been to spend uninterupted time together as a family. Hope you have many memorable times together in your new Outback!, also take advantage of this incredible resource here at Outbackers. 
Enjoy, Brian


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

We also have a 21RS. Bought it while on vacation this summer. Started out from San Diego with a pop-up and when we arrived in Michigan we purchased a 2005 Outback 21RS and left the pop-up in Michigan with my brother. Drove the new trailer back home to San Diego and then bought a bigger tow vehicle! My parents say that this isn't camping, it's "living on the road". Sounds good to me! Enjoy!!


----------

